# Sciroxx labs



## Youngblood43 (Aug 4, 2014)

sciroxx used to be the shit back in the day.
anybody have any success lately?


----------



## Bigwhite (Aug 4, 2014)

I hear nothing but good things…


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 4, 2014)

yeah back in the day i used damn near the whole line of products.. havent used them in a quite some time tho


----------



## JackC4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Went way down hill, hit or miss basically

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/22493-SCIROXX-Real-or-Hype


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 5, 2014)

JackC4 said:


> Went way down hill, hit or miss basically



do you know this from personal experience? i wonder if it would still be the same quality as back in the old days if you got it straight from sciroxx.. i dont mind international if im gettting quality


----------



## JackC4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Youngblood43 said:


> do you know this from personal experience? i wonder if it would still be the same quality as back in the old days if you got it straight from sciroxx.. i dont mind international if im gettting quality



Yes I do, seen a lot of bad blood results and testing as well


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 6, 2014)

its a shame how some labs come and go, but i guess thats just how it is.
im gonna test them out tho, hopefully its similar to the quality i have gotten from them in the past.


----------



## JackC4 (Aug 8, 2014)

Think they are pushing valkeryie or just change the name and labels


----------



## goodfella (Aug 8, 2014)

A sciroxx rep with site for them recently joined a forum I'm on claiming big game on quality. Alot of the guys on the forum are on trt so im sure they'll get bloods at some point to show how well their products hold up. So could be trying to make a solid come back. Think the problem was there name was just to big and used by to many counterfitters. I had one good cycle from them, and then the next one wasn;t so good, so hit or miss like with any big name.


----------



## xrepdestroyer (Aug 8, 2014)

goodfella said:


> A sciroxx rep with site for them recently joined a forum I'm on claiming big game on quality. Alot of the guys on the forum are on trt so im sure they'll get bloods at some point to show how well their products hold up. So could be trying to make a solid come back. Think the problem was there name was just to big and used by to many counterfitters. I had one good cycle from them, and then the next one wasn;t so good, so hit or miss like with any big name.





It wasn't counterfitters. Sciroxx is like a big pyramid scheme. Karl their owner used to let anyone who wanted to sell Sciroxx sell it. If someone brought in enough sales he would then try to get that "name" not lab to produce Sciroxx themselves. He would even send them supplies. What they had to do was brew it. This is dangerous and that is why Sciroxx is hit or miss. I have used their international products and had minor pip. Nothing big but thats what Sciroxx does and will probably do it all over with the new line they just came out with.


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 8, 2014)

Well you can now buy sciroxx directly thru Karl. He even has domestic services. And no, I am not talking about one of the sites. I don't trust any of the resellers. But I trust going thru Karl


----------



## shenky (Aug 8, 2014)

I used their dbol just a few months back and it was the bomb diggity

The problem, I've read, is not scrioxx, but the resellers that are shifty

I've recently read a lot of reports of underdosed or, more commonly, underdosed, vials from resellers


----------



## goodfella (Aug 10, 2014)

Youngblood43 said:


> Well you can now buy sciroxx directly thru Karl. He even has domestic services. And no, I am not talking about one of the sites. I don't trust any of the resellers. But I trust going thru Karl



Yeah the site I was talking about is through Karl and is his from the looks of it


----------



## thewizkid (Sep 2, 2017)

well his somastim is good to go
I got some kits from the good reviews and tests. got them straight from sciroxx

did bloods and they tested great
blood drawn 2hours 45 minutes after injection into delt 10iu of somastim

being in Canada, it is a rare occasion to have good gh


----------



## Caballero (Sep 2, 2017)

thewizkid said:


> View attachment 4355
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your first post with bloods and blowing smoke up a lab that was BUSTED a while ago?!?!?! lol 

Edit - forgot to mention the "Other" Sciroxx labs test E 250 was tested last year by Anabolic labs. The tests showed another compound mixed with the test E! Imo wouldn't waste my money.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 2, 2017)

thewizkid said:


> View attachment 4355
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10iu huh? I smell bullshit

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/22493-SCIROXX-Real-or-Hype


----------

